
GATTACA fears real: You can be denied life insurance based on a genetic test - acmcc
http://www.fastcompany.com/3055710/if-you-want-life-insurance-think-twice-before-getting-genetic-testing?utm_source=HN
======
dang
Please do not editorialize the titles of stories you submit here.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

